# iPod Touch 1 Gen - has anyone successfully replaced battery yourself?



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

I need to replace the battery in my iPod Touch 1Gen (Jailbroke & Unlocked) however, the battery is soldered to the board rather than attached by ribbon. Soldering isn't that hard - but it's not that easy either. Anyone replace their battery in iPod Touch? Or is it better to send it a service to have it replaced?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if these video's help

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-ipod-touch-first-gen-battery/


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I watched the "take apart video" for iTouch a couple of days ago but after looking at it again today - I believe the opportunity to ruin a component part is too great to do it myself. That part wasn't what really scared me off, though - it was the very small area to solder the battery contacts onto...without a good setup for repair, I don't think it can be done safely by the average DIY person.


----------

